# Connecting router to wireless tether



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

So I pay $30/month for the tethering plan (unlimited) because my house has absolutely no internet access aside from paying $70/month for ridiculously slow satellite internet.

I use my phone to provide the house with internet which works great, except for the fact that the range is less than desirable. Is there any way for me to have a router I have sitting around connect to my tether and broadcast the signal? My phone will always be near the router, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

I Wonder if a wireless range extender would work, don't have one to test, but it might.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Some routers will allow you to connect a USB aircard to them, such as the D-Link DIR-655. I have no idea if this will work with an Android device using USB tethering, though.

Otherwise, a WiFi range extender is your best bet. Fortunately, they're a little cheaper than an actual router, but you'll still be depending on your phone for routing, LAN traffic relay, etc., so it's not a great option if you're planning on doing anything bandwidth-heavy on your local network such as streaming from your PC to a home theater, or playing videogames between consoles/computers.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

If you wanna get really crazy you could use ddwrt on a router to connect to the phone and then handle all the traffic between networks. I know that's what I would use if I didn't have a cable internet provider.


----------



## jaybert (Aug 24, 2011)

doobie711 said:


> If you wanna get really crazy you could use ddwrt on a router to connect to the phone and then handle all the traffic between networks. I know that's what I would use if I didn't have a cable internet provider.


Yup you can setup a router to work as a wireless bridge to extend the signal of another wireless network (in your case, your nexus). If you don't want to get too fancy with flashing ddwrt (3rd party firmware) onto a wireless router, you can just buy a wireless bridge (though they're usually more expensive than routers which are ddwrt flash able)


----------



## GreenJeans (Nov 4, 2011)

Flashing dd-wrt isn't QUITE as easy as rooting your phone, but you can think of it the same way 

Time to mod and tweak your router! You can get dd-wrt and instructions on how to flash it here: http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index

And then instructions to set it up in wireless repeater mode: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Universal_Wireless_Repeater


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

GreenJeans said:


> Flashing dd-wrt isn't QUITE as easy as rooting your phone, but you can think of it the same way
> 
> Time to mod and tweak your router! You can get dd-wrt and instructions on how to flash it here: http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index
> 
> And then instructions to set it up in wireless repeater mode: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Universal_Wireless_Repeater


Flashing DD-WRT is simple. Getting it setup properly isn't always so easy. Luckily, there is a wiki with instructions on how to do basically anything.

I suggest getting a cheap Linksys router to run dd-wrt and turn in into a repeater.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions!

I am not that familar with DD-WRT but I have flashed Tomato onto a few routers, so I might try to go this route since I already have a router sitting around. I will try to turn it into a bridge


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

skaforey said:


> Thanks to all of you for your suggestions!
> 
> I am not that familar with DD-WRT but I have flashed Tomato onto a few routers, so I might try to go this route since I already have a router sitting around. I will try to turn it into a bridge


I sort of did the same thing when I updated my router awhile back right when N came out. I used my router that already had DD-WRT on it to connect some things across the house that weren't wireless without running Cat 5 all the way over there. Then that new router died and for at least a year I've been back on my old router. It's only G but it's rock solid thanks to DD-WRT. I'll never buy a router that isn't supported by DD-WRT again.


----------



## Gr8gorilla (Jul 13, 2011)

Ddwrt bridge mode.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

Instead of flashing your router you could tether to your computer then run a Ethernet cable to the router and share the computers connection with the router. I did this once so I could play my ps3 online while the internet was out.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

That_dude_Adam said:


> Instead of flashing your router you could tether to your computer then run a Ethernet cable to the router and share the computers connection with the router. I did this once so I could play my ps3 online while the internet was out.


That'll do if he has a computer that's always on and he's willing to leave his phone by the computer.

Assuming you have your phone plugged in anyway, there isn't too much of a downside to that, as long as you also have an always on desktop by the router.

There are other advantages to DD-WRT I think deserve a mention. All modern routers I've messed with have QoS but they're usually worthless. DD-WRT's QoS actually works for me quite well. Though with a tethered cell phone you might not be doing much that could warrant the need for QoS, if you were needing priority for a certain device or service or even just a port, it could be invaluable with the limited bandwidth you have to work with.

Not trying to push DD-WRT (though it sure sounds like it). The computer idea is actually a good one I'll admit I didn't think of. If that computer has wifi, you could completely forget the router all together but you'll be using an ad-hoc network by default. I remember windows 7 has a way to do infrastructure, but it involves the command line and some people are not comfortable with that.


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> That'll do if he has a computer that's always on and he's willing to leave his phone by the computer.
> 
> Assuming you have your phone plugged in anyway, there isn't too much of a downside to that, as long as you also have an always on desktop by the router.
> 
> ...


I think DD-WRT is probably the best solution, but the computer method I mentioned is the simplest especially if you're not tech savy.


----------



## phaz (Sep 18, 2011)

Ddwrt + wrt54g configured in repeater mode. Better throughout than bridge mode, easy to set up, works flawlessly. I used this setup on my gnex before an open router was in range (he he he). I only get 1 bar signal from the open router, but still get 8+ mbs down (they must be on cable, he he he again!!). Blows away 3g!!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

phaz said:


> Ddwrt + wrt54g configured in repeater mode. Better throughout than bridge mode, easy to set up, works flawlessly. I used this setup on my gnex before an open router was in range (he he he). I only get 1 bar signal from the open router, but still get 8+ mbs down (they must be on cable, he he he again!!). Blows away 3g!!


That's technically illegal. Not that I care, just might not want to flaunt it.


----------

